# Hand Crafted Chainmail Dice Bags



## RPGer (Jan 16, 2016)

If you are looking for a new dice bag, please check out our handcrafted chainmail dice bags.  They are made out of anodized aluminum rings so they are extremely light weight.  They hold anywhere from 30 dice (small size) to 50+ dice (large size). 

 Add style to your RPG games.  I use them to carry our dice (over 60 at the moment!) for our pathfinder society games.  They're stylish and come in different sizes (small, medium, and large) and styles.  If you have a color (for instance, a solid colored bag) or colors in mind that you don't see, feel free to contact me and I'll work to accommodate your needs.

Cheers!
DeeDee

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheYellowRing?section_id=18259313&ref=shopsection_leftnav_2


----------

